# beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?



## simon (23. Apr. 2008)

hallo techniker
gibt es die möglichkeit beiträge bestimmter user auf igno zu setzen,das man die themen/beiträge erst garnicht zu sehen bekommt??
also die eigenen themen dieses user´s oder auch nur antworten die in allen möglichen fremdthemen stehen?
danke für die aufklärung und gruss simon


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

Hallo Simon,

auf das öffentliche Profil des Users klicken, im blauen Balken unter dem Namen rechts unter "letzte Aktivität" klicken auf "auf die Ignorier-Liste setzten".

Die Beiträge werden dann nur noch auf Wunsch angezeigt.


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

Moin Simon,

Christine hat Dir den einzig möglichen Weg bereits beschrieben....
Die Ignorier-Listen-Einstellung beinhaltet automatisch auch PNs, die nicht mehr zugestellt werden, obwohl der Absender davon ausgeht, dass sie ankommen. 
Er wird eben komplett ignoriert.

Es ist eine recht drastische Maßnahme und ich finde es schade, dass es soweit kommen muss... 
Aber Ihr seid ja alle alt genug.


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ignorier-Listen-Einstellung beinhaltet automatisch auch PNs, die nicht mehr zugestellt werden, obwohl der Absender davon ausgeht, dass sie ankommen.
> Er wird eben komplett ignoriert.



Äh, nicht ganz. Es steht eine kleine Mitteilung, dass da was ist von jemandem, der auf der Ignor-Liste steht, und man kann die PN bei Bedarf anzeigen.


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

Hallo Christine,

bei meinen Tests kam diese Nachricht nicht... hast Du evtl. mal einen Screenshot von sowas oder kannst genauer beschreiben, wo da was kam? 
War das hier im Forum oder "wo anders"? 

Ich habe nur soeben festgestellt, dass Moderatoren und Administratoren nicht auf die Ignorierliste gesetzt werden können. :smoki


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

Hallo Annett,

ja, kannst Du haben. Aber vielleicht liegt es daran, das die PN schon da war, als der User auf ignorieren gesetzt wurde...


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

Tipp vom Wuzzel: 
Die meiste Ruhe hat sowieso der, der ALLE anderen User auf die ignorliste setzt !

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf 

P.S. Hab die Funktion in mehr als 20 Jahren online nicht einmal irgendwo gebraucht.


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

Oh, Wuzzelchen, das können wir ändern


----------



## simon (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

hallo wuzzel
eigentlich hast du uneingeschränkt recht.
deswegen  keine ignos und gut is
gruss simon
p.s.  danke fürs augen öffnen


----------



## regulus (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Hab die Funktion in mehr als 20 Jahren online nicht einmal irgendwo gebraucht.




20 Jahre online...meine Güte Wuzzel! Was für ein Betriebssytem läuft denn bei dir? Windows 88? Gehen einem da die Aufforderungen, den Rechner doch endlich mal wegen der Updates neu zu starten, irgendwann auf den Keks?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

Hallo zusammen!

Vor 20 Jahren hieß es noch BTX und das Betriebssysten DOS 1.1 mit Windows 3.11 und der Akustikkoppler hatte eine Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 300 BIT.

  

.


----------



## lollo (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Vor 20 Jahren hieß es noch BTX und das Betriebssysten DOS 1.1 mit Windows 3.11 und der Akustikkoppler hatte eine Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 300 BIT..


Hallo,

kenn ich auch so, da kostet die Benutzung noch Geld.
Und Foren, gab es die dort schon? Erst 1992/93 wurde das WWW für jederman frei zugänglich.


----------



## laolamia (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

ihr habt sorgen, 88 bin ich noch als fdj'ler rumgerannt und hab gedacht IHR seit die boesen


----------



## Juleli (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

Ich war drei Jahre alt und Computer waren mir komplett egal!


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

Mahlzeit.

ich denke, den Kern von "Wuzzels" Aussage haben alle verstanden, oder? 

Da ich im normalen Leben auch keinen Ignor-Button besitze, schalte ich gelegentlich auf "Durchzug" oder versuche gewissen Personen aus dem Weg zu gehen. 
Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie gut das funktioniert - manchmal. 

Genauso halte ich es in den weiten des "www"... außer hier.


----------



## Redlisch (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

Hiho,



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kenn ich auch so, da kostet die Benutzung noch Geld.
> Und Foren, gab es die dort schon? Erst 1992/93 wurde das WWW für jederman frei zugänglich.



Man ihr seit ja noch Grün hinter den Ohren  

Davor war doch das Seven oder Z-Netz etc. angesagt, da wurde noch Nachts gepollt und die Mailboxen machten ihren Datenabgleich.
Da war das WWW noch dem Militär vorbehalten ... 
Jetzt aber etwas Ruhe bitte, meine zum Akustikkoppler umgebaute Zigarrenkiste mit den Rohrgummis zur aufnahme des Telefonhörers muss jetzt Daten übertragen  

SYS 64738

Axel

PS: Manchmal muss man schon User auf ignore setzen, sonst läuft man Amok ...


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

 Äh, ich hätte da noch eine Frage: Kann der Ober-Admin sehen, wer am häufigsten ignoriert wird? 

Wenn alle User sich einig sind, kann der dann feierlich die goldene __ Wassernuß oder so was bekommen. :cigar

Aber sagt mir bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid, damit ich mir was Hübsches zum Anziehen kaufen kann....


----------



## Eugen (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

hi Elschen,

dann geh mal schnell einkaufen.

Das kleine Schwarze würde farblich gut zur goldenen __ Wassernuß passen. 

Willst wohl unbedingt geehrt werden oder was


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*

Hallo Christine



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sagt mir bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid, damit ich mir was hübsches zum Anziehen kaufen kann....



Dann kannste ja mit mir anfangen  . Ich lade Dich dann auch ein, wenn ich das bekomme.  

Für mich brauchst Du dich aber nicht hüpsch machen, ein alter Jogginganzug tut es auch.  

.


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: beiträge eines user´s auf igno setzen?*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Das kleine Schwarze würde farblich gut zur goldenen __ Wassernuß passen.



Und einen tuffigen Hut???? 



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich brauchst Du dich aber nicht hüpsch machen, ein alter Jogginganzug tut es auch.



 wo krieg ich den denn jetzt so schnell her???


----------

